# Another new Golden cancer study coming soon



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome! Anything that can help our breed would be awesome! I'd sign up my puppy to be followed for the study, for sure!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very exciting, I hope they get the funding! Be sure to let us know what ages they want to enroll, and what the qualifications are to participate. I'm sure a lot of us would love to help out!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting! Looking forward to hearing more...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just musing....I would think that if they want to study the impact of environmental factors, they would need to enroll whole litters.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That makes sense. I would let them follow Misty or Holly if need be. I hate cancer


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It has been interesting to hear about what goes into making a bid to do this type of study. The Morris Animal Foundation has given the companies bidding to do the study certain guidelines, breed (Golden), size of the study (1000 dogs), length of study (10 years), age of dogs (between 4 and 6 when signed up), way of enrolling (through vets) and the companies come up with everything else, like which vets, how to get a representative sample of Goldens, how to keep track of the dogs etc.

I have really pushed getting the GRCA involved and using established information sources like K9data or the OHR in their bid. I have also pushed for looking at DNA or pedigree for information, but I don't think they are interested in that. I have also strongly advocated for looking at the differences in neutered/intact dogs in terms of cancer, but my friend asked the person who designed the study and he wasn't interested in making that a major part of the study, although that information will be part of the study.

I think environmental factors such as food, location, and other health issues are what the study is getting at, and I agree if they wanted a true look at environmental conditions, they should look at litter mates.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This is amazing. I hope you guys can keep this thread posted with more info as it becomes available.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very interested in seeing this study progress. I hope they spread the locations around to check on various environmental factors in different areas of the country. Please keep us posted as this study enrolls. The more research on golden cancers the better! Our acupuncture vet told me yesterday that the stats are now 1 in 2 dogs get cancer now.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would volunteer Duffy as well.

I lost a rat terrier last fall. We didn't even know he had cancer. A large mass was seen on an x-ray that was taken for another issue.

Kris


----------

